
CMU Robotics Prof. Breaks Down Robot Scenes from Film and TV (Wired, 20m video) - ableal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJO8oks6zZk
======
pesenti
We need robots who look like Chris Atkeson, he is more personable than Santa.

------
Noumenon72
I have seen one other entry in this series, where an ER doc breaks down
medical scenes from TV and movies.

[https://kottke.org/18/03/a-surgery-resident-analyzes-
medical...](https://kottke.org/18/03/a-surgery-resident-analyzes-medical-
scenes-from-tv-movies)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SPe82HIf4o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SPe82HIf4o)

